# Have '04 Front Brake Calipers you want to sell?



## elvin315 (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm not aware if anyone has brought this up before but your '04 front brake calipers w/hoses fit the Cadillac Catera. We have a single piston caliper where yours is a dual pot caliper. Both the '04 GTO and the Catera use Opel calipers so it's a direct swap. A picture speaks louder.

click


If any of you have '04 front calipers, along with the brake hose, and are interested in selling them please click on picture and get to the Cadillac Catera Owners forum and let us know. I already have a set but there are others still shopping.

Elvin


----------

